# ota update



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

I rec'd an ota update to 5.8.894 today. I'm stock rooted currently. I tried to flash it and it failed. Do I need to unroot first? Or is it possibly because of some frozen apps in titianium?


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

without knowing for sure.. my best almost 100% is the frozen apps. I know when everyone was trying to get the leaked update, it wouldnt take unless the phone had every app like it was new.


----------



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

xkape said:


> without knowing for sure.. my best almost 100% is the frozen apps. I know when everyone was trying to get the leaked update, it wouldnt take unless the phone had every app like it was new.


Defrosted them all and it still failed. Guess I gotta unroot... No biggie. I'd rather have the update right now...


----------



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

guess it may be because i was on the purity rom which is 5.7.893 and i went back to my stock rooted backup. I guess the radio and kernal stick... No upgrade for me i guess. That really sucks. Need to stop being to eager and just wait sometimes. Id rather the camera work better and the data stop dropping as often..


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

So your saying the ota 5.8.894

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

The first time I tried flashing 8.894 it wouldn't take. Then I restored the phone completely back to stock using the R3L3AS3D program, then flashed the update whilst still obtaining root. I've flashed all 4 roms since doing that, mainly because I just get bored.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

brandon2x said:


> I rec'd an ota update to 5.8.894 today. I'm stock rooted currently. I tried to flash it and it failed. Do I need to unroot first? Or is it possibly because of some frozen apps in titianium?


 this was pushed to your phone or ypu pulled from cheescake?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

The "official" is not 5,8,894, its 5.5.893

To take the update U need to visit DHackers thread for Fastboot v2.1 and reflash the stock system, you dont need to loose root to update.


----------

